# Would you use this toilet?



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

that would be an expensive flush! :lol:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Unfortunatly, mom said i cant get it... 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I saw this on a couple sites good find! :thumb:


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

another shot...


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

It might make potty training easier for my two boys.


----------



## SamTHorn (Mar 29, 2010)

Haha I can't help but think.. "Those poor goldies!".

Seriously.. could you imagine the first really drunk person that discovers this at your next party? 

~Sam


----------



## sarah (Feb 22, 2003)

I saw that as well. It was going for only $200.00! i would love to have that! Maybe put some guppies or something else small and colorful in it.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I would soo get this I ever came by it, not shure my better half would love it as much as me, but the bathroom it's more or less the last place in the house where I don't have a tank


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Your house is full of tank except for the bathroom! That one is really for you :lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't let my wife see this! lol


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't know if I'm comfortable with fishes on my back while I'm doing my thing. :lol:


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

If you get that you might as well get this to go with it.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL KIDD you beat me to it with the sink tank!!!










It's only 4700 $     

But to compleat the room, you will need this bathtub for the small price of 11.625,38 $  










Then when your done with your buisniss on the toilet, had a shower and brushed your teeth.

It's time to go sit down in your sofa, relax and put your feet up on the coffe table

















The sofa is 12000$

The coffetable I was'nt able to find where it's sold or the price for it, I belive it's DIY


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

Sure makes water changes easy!! :thumb:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

:lol: And then the water bed... :lol:


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Manoah Marton said:


> :lol: And then the water bed... :lol:


Is this what you're talking about?








:lol:


----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

I would be so worried about putting my foot through that thing in the middle of the night....


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

totally.
this is a hilarious thread. I was joking okay! :lol: I can't believe someone actually made that...and then wasted it on tiger barbs and goldfish... :lol:


----------



## LoRyder (Sep 15, 2010)

ebjdftw said:


> I would be so worried about putting my foot through that thing in the middle of the night....


I second that.

That sink and table I've scene there nice if I had the $$$ I would have them.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

ebjdftw said:


> I would be so worried about putting my foot through that thing in the middle of the night....


Yeah and no way to tie your GF to that thing :lol:


----------



## JayCee (Sep 21, 2010)

well if your going to get new furniture for your home, better get a new car as


Uploaded with postimage.org


----------



## TheFishFactory (Jan 28, 2010)

you could sit on that sofa and watch this TV


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Eat dinner with your love ones with this very sweet dining set:


----------



## Wetman (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm interested in purchasing the tank that goes on the water bed. I want to put a mermaid in it. Sound fishy?


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Im not a gold fish fan. I'd be to tempted to leave an upper decker. lol


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

I dont know if that toilet has enough beneficial bacteria... cause I can create quite an ammonia spike! :lol:


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

I love the coffee table one I'd buy that but I'd be very afraid that while playing with my 85 pound dog we would bump it and have fish and water flooding the floor!!! :fish:


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

HAHA!!!! =D>


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Now where tha thread have taken a turn into a collection of odd tanks, tho most of them furnitures I thourt I would add this one.

A odd combination of fish tank + bird cage


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## ebjdftw (Aug 24, 2010)

those birds must be so confused


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Uhhmm I feel so pity for the birds, they can't fly...unlike those fishes, the can swim freely...


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

How about a workplace like this?









Someone already this pic here.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

The Wet Spot in Portland, Or. has the toilet in the begining of this thread. I've used it a couple times. :thumb:


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

adam79 said:


> The Wet Spot in Portland, Or. has the toilet in the begining of this thread. I've used it a couple times. :thumb:


Really? How does it feel?


----------

